# Conozcan a Ibague, en Colombia



## Ibague (Oct 19, 2004)

Les presento a mi ciudad natal en Colombia. Gracias de antemano por tomarse el tiempo de apreciar las fotos.

Ibague (capital del departamento de Tolima) hace parte de las llamadas ciudades intermedias de Colombia, con una poblacion de 500.000 habitantes, una altura de 1250 m, y una temperatura promedio de 24 grados.

Un saludo al bello pais de los Incas!




















































































































[/QUOTE]

]
]
]
]
]
]
]
]

Edificio Beneficencia del Tolima (centro de convenciones, helipuerto, locales comerciales, parqueaderos):




Centro Medico Javeriano:



Edificio Corfitolima (corporacion financiera del Tolima):



Edificios varios (vistas nivel de calle en diferentes barrios):



























Bonus:

Conservatorio del Tolima (edificio antiguo):





Hotel Casa Morales:





Hotel Sofitel Altamira:



Avenida Ambala (relativamente nueva) con calle 37





Calle El bunde (Kra 3 - la mas comercial del centro de la ciudad)





Junto a la gobernacion (lastima no sale el edificio):




































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ibague (Oct 19, 2004)

Otras:

Aqui unas que acabo de "scanear" del libro:

Asi es Ibague, de Tolima 7Dias:













































Me gusto mucho esta, como un homenaje a nuestros arrieros y campesinos que abastecen de comida nuestras ciudades.



Esta ultima con publicidad y todo...





Complejo "Casa de la Moneda" del Banco de la Republica (donde se hacen las monedas para Colombia y algunos otros paises de L.A.)







Los dos mejores hoteles de la ciudad (Sofitel y Casa Morales):











Panoramica desde un angulo opuesto a las ya posteadas:







Multicentro (uno de los nuevos mall que se han construido en la ciudad):


----------



## Ibague (Oct 19, 2004)

Para que vean proyectos en la ciudad y mas fotos, pueden hacer click a:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=323887


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

muy bonita tu ciudad, en las aereas panoramicas, parece tener bastante poblacion por encima del medio millon...........

me parece haber visto ese estadio de futbol..... se uso en la copa america del 2001???


----------



## Ibague (Oct 19, 2004)

Gracias sky.
Bueno la ciudad es posible que pase el medio millon de habitantes, pero hay que esperar al proximo lunes cuando salgan los resultados oficiales del censo 2005. La ciudad es bastante extensa debido a que a diferencia de la mayoria de ciudades colombianas en las cuales se construye en altura, en Ibague se construye mucha casa y edificios de baja altura.

El equipo de la ciudad se llama Deportes Tolima, y ha estado en copa libertadores tres veces en toda su historia, entonces el estadio si fue usado en la copa (pero no fue 2001, creo que fue algo asi como 2004).

Saludos


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

ah ok, gracias por la info, ahora recuerdo haber visto al deportes tolima disputar la libertadores en el 2004 (vi el match contra river plate, 2-3), de ahi que recuerdo el estadio.......

una pregunta, cuantos pisos y cuantos metros de altura tiene el edificio mas alto de tu ciudad?


----------



## Ibague (Oct 19, 2004)

La verdad no se exactamente cuantos pisos, ni cuantos metros. Como ya dije, la ciudad no posee edificios realmente altos.
Los dos edificios mas altos existentes tienen cada uno aprox. 18 o 20 pisos, pero ni idea cuantos metros. Se esta construyendo uno residencial de unos 20 pisos en este momento. Hechale una mirada a los proyectos que tiene la ciudad en el link que puse alla arriba: 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=323887

Un abrazo.


----------



## AC78 (Sep 27, 2005)

Ibague, gracias por postear tus fotos. Se ve bien interesante tu ciudad y sobretodo por lo visto en las fotos bastante ordenada. De Colombia solo conozco Medellin y un poquito de Bogota, algun dia en un futuro no muy lejano me gustaria poder visitar un poco mas. Saludos...


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Se ve muy bien esta ciudad colombiana. Bastante orden y limpieza. Buen trabajo Ibague (forista).


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

No habia visto fotos de Ibagué, se ve que es una ciudad acogedora y moderna. Las ciudades colombianas son todo un ejemplo de desarrollo para nosotros.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Muy bonita ciudad y que desarrollada si la comparas con Piura o Iquitos que son sus equivalentes en tamaño aquí en Perú.


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

bonita ciudad! muy interesante, tiene bastantes verdor! y se ve moderna.


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

sin dudas q es más desarrollada q ciudades q tienen casi la misma población aquí en Perú, incluso en altura de sus edificios y la cantidad de edificios altos q tiene supera a todas las provincias de Perú.


----------



## Ibague (Oct 19, 2004)

PaiMei74 said:


> No habia visto fotos de Ibagué, se ve que es una ciudad acogedora y moderna. Las ciudades colombianas son todo un ejemplo de desarrollo para nosotros.


Bueno gracias por los comentarios, pero quiero recordarles que las ciudades Peruanas tambien tienen mucho que ensenarnos, empezando por ese gran respeto y conservacion por el pasado (colonial), y la gran admiracion y orgullo por sus antepasados.

En Colombia desafortunadamente, destruimos nuestro patrimonio historico en su gran mayoria...

Por ejemplo Ibague es una ciudad que fue fundada en 1550, y no hay absoultamente nada colonial ni antiguo... Todo se destruyo para dar paso al discutido "progreso". Para mi progreso tambien es conservar el patrimonio historico.

Saludos


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Se ve una ciudad bastante atractiva y moderna, con muchos jardines y un entorno encantador. Y como menciono otro forista un buen ejemplo a seguir para las ciudades Peruanas con la misma población.


----------



## Guido1984 (Sep 11, 2005)

Como el resto de las otras ciudades Colombianas, esta es encantadora. Saludos amigo, ojala frequentes mas seguido por estos lares.


----------



## Ibague (Oct 19, 2004)

Con cuales ciudades Peruanas (comparadas en tamano y poblacion) estaria ubicada?


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Se ve moderna y muy bonita.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Está cute!!!!!!! muy bonitas fotos .. gracias por el aporte muy valioso


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Que bonita Ciudad!!


----------



## iñaki-garcia (Aug 18, 2004)

Gracias amigos peruanos por postear sobre esta hermosa ciudad colombiana!!!


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Wow. Qué bonita tu ciudad, Ibagué.
Lástima que nos has dejado deprimidos, pues nuestras ciudades están bastante atrasaditas en comparación con la tuya.
Bueno, sólo nos queda seguir tratando de mejorarlas.
Saludos.


----------



## Ibague (Oct 19, 2004)

pedro1011 said:


> Wow. Qué bonita tu ciudad, Ibagué.
> Lástima que nos has dejado deprimidos, pues nuestras ciudades están bastante atrasaditas en comparación con la tuya.
> Bueno, sólo nos queda seguir tratando de mejorarlas.
> Saludos.


Pedro, honestamente esa no es mi intencion. Mi intencion es hacer conocer la ciudad ya que a nivel internacional es totalmente desconocida, ademas como ya dije por ahi, el Peru tiene otras cosas maravillosas de las cuales se pueden enorgullecer mucho.

Gracias por el interes y un saludo


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

COLOMBIA ES UN EJEMPLO DE PAIS DESCENTRALIZADO, PESE A LOS PROBLEMAS QUE TIENE ES UN EJEMPLO, MIS RESPETOS.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno, nop había visto este thread, la ciudad me parece bonita y tranquila, como toda ciudad Colombiana los cerros con vegetación le dan un toque especial.


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

El Bajopontino said:


> Bueno, nop había visto este thread, la ciudad me parece bonita y tranquila, como toda ciudad Colombiana los cerros con vegetación le dan un toque especial.


debe ser tropical que temperatura tiene?
me parece que tiene mas de 700 000 personas


----------



## J-BEAT (Mar 29, 2006)

Parece una bogota en Miniatura, se ve acogedora, podria ser un bonito lugar para vivir, dependiendo que tan cderca kede del Caribe y de Bogota


----------



## Ibague (Oct 19, 2004)

cibert said:


> debe ser tropical que temperatura tiene?
> me parece que tiene mas de 700 000 personas


La temperatura promedio es de 24 grados, pero cuando hay verano puede subir hasta 30, y cuando hay "invierno" baja hasta 15.

En cuanto a la poblacion, las proyecciones indican alrededor de 500.000 personas, pero se especula que podrian ser como mas de 600.000. Los resultados del censo salen el proximo lunes.

Los invito a que vean proyectos de la ciudad en:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=323887

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=351705


----------



## Ibague (Oct 19, 2004)

Jaimito said:


> Parece una bogota en Miniatura, se ve acogedora, podria ser un bonito lugar para vivir, dependiendo que tan cderca kede del Caribe y de Bogota


Esta a unas 4 horas de Bogota, 5 de Cali, 6 de Medellin, pero bastante alejada del caribe: aprox. unas 12 horas.

A mi no se me parece mucho a Bogota porque Bogota es una ciudad de un clima mas frio con diferente vegetacion. Ibague es un poco mas tropical aunque no en 100%. Es mas como de clima medio (como en la zona cafetera del pais). Ademas Bogota es muchisisisimo mas desarrollada, grande y poderosa. Se podrian sacar mas de 10 Ibagues de Bogota.

Saludos


----------

